

Never Underestimate a 13-year old with a computer and a Dream - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2011/05/24/never-underestimate-a-13-year-old-with-a-computer-and-a-dream.aspx

======
rick888
The 13 year old that "built his own web browser" slapped some pre-built VB
code together. Even for a 13 year old, this isn't that big of a deal as they
would like us to believe.

If he wrote it in c++ and created all of the underlying network and display
code, I would be impressed.

